# Can pay be reduced after transfer?



## Polow (Jul 14, 2021)

Hey I’m looking to transfer locations in a different state. I’m currently a APTL I’m curious, the only position in the AP filled I’m the store I want to go too is APS if I transfer to that can my pay be reduced?


----------



## Coqui (Jul 15, 2021)

APS and APTL are the same paygrade so pay won’t be reduced even when transferring to an area with a lower cost of living.


----------

